# "Holy s***, that girl has PINK hair!"



## KatJ (Apr 5, 2008)

That's all I heard every time a formation came by today when I went to visit my husband on base. It was absolutely hilarious, people were falling out just to look at me. Guess El Paso hasnt seen many people like me? Anyway... here's my newest hair. It feels sooooooooo good to have my normal hair back. And yes, as usual, color and cut are both by me.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 5, 2008)

when i had bright red stoplight hair and i would go back to south dakota to visit, i had adults and especially little kids gawk at my hair. it was funny.

appretnly my mom saw one little kid just so mesmorized by my hair that she ended up running into a clothing rack.

i think your hair looks awsome!


----------



## Ricci (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow you look beautiful


----------



## Ricci (Apr 5, 2008)

Here have this MrsJones

Avatar


----------



## KatJ (Apr 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif when i had bright red stoplight hair and i would go back to south dakota to visit, i had adults and especially little kids gawk at my hair. it was funny.
appretnly my mom saw one little kid just so mesmorized by my hair that she ended up running into a clothing rack.

i think your hair looks awsome!

HAHAHAHAHA, believe me I know that feeling. Makes you walk around with a smirk. Thank you!

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow you look beautiful You're too sweet, thank you!

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here have this MrsJonesAvatar

Oh my goodness, thank you. I was planning on making it an avatar, but didnt feel like fighting with my computer.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 5, 2008)

I love it. I wish i had your courage.


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 5, 2008)

Kat, I LOVE it!!


----------



## luxotika (Apr 5, 2008)

I like it, it's cute.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow! You did an amazing job on your hair!


----------



## KatJ (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you all!


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 5, 2008)

I think it looks really good on you.


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 5, 2008)

They look at you because they're jealous. Attack of the green eyed monster.

I think it looks cool


----------



## jakk-attakk (Apr 5, 2008)

I think you look hot! When I was waiting for a bus last week there was a girl with hair that same shade of pink and I couldnt stop looking at it cos it was so damn funky! I wish I could carry it off but i would just look like a wally lol. I love how you mixed it up with the blue.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 5, 2008)

well... it's PINK. of course I like it, haha!


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 5, 2008)

Very bright! It looks brilliant on you!


----------



## widdlewabbitt (Apr 5, 2008)

I love it! I used to dye my hair pink, and have recently been thinking about getting pink streaks put in. But, it does look really good on you, and I like the little bit of blue in the front too.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 5, 2008)

It really brings out your eyes, too!


----------



## Andi (Apr 5, 2008)

wow, that is HOT pink. YouÂ´re definitely gonna turn heads. I also agree it brings out your eyes more and makes them look brighter.

btw, my fiancÃ© is from El Paso. Too bad I never got to visit his home town, maybe sometime this summer weÂ´ll go there.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well... it's PINK. of course I like it, haha! Ha!


----------



## poshbrushes (Apr 5, 2008)

I think its great!! and i luv the little bit of blue! Great Job!!!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Apr 5, 2008)

I love it!

BTW has anyone ever told you that you look like Scarlett Johanssen?


----------



## princessraini30 (Apr 5, 2008)

It's very cute, I've had purple hair and pple used to stare at me too! Wish I could go back to purple again! But my employer probably wouldn't like that too much!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 5, 2008)

LOVE it!!! you look so gorgeous Kat, gorgeous gorgeous goooorgeous! i love hair like that


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 5, 2008)

I think your hair looks fabulous. I love women that are gutsy with their hair.

Last year I saw this breautiful young woman that had long fusia pink hair underneath, and the rest was a whiteish blond hair. Loved it!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 5, 2008)

yay for pink hair ! i love it !


----------



## Aprill (Apr 5, 2008)

It fits you so well!! OMG I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 5, 2008)

That suits you so well! Bright pink hair is a hard colour to pull off but you do it so well.


----------



## Darla (Apr 6, 2008)

Kat, you are so coool!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 6, 2008)

I find it to be amazing how people will make comments and stare. It's very rude! Do they realize that you are looking back and something about them may appear a little "different?" If everyone looked the same, this would be a very boring world.


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 6, 2008)

I LOVE that color! I want to get purple hair soon


----------



## ulien (Apr 6, 2008)

you look great! And actually... the reason we invented make up, fashion and style is we want other people to see it. I know there is a great difference betweeen watching and staring, but that`s not the point. The point is, you look amazing. Your picture make me thing about manga and other cartoones, it`s just something... different!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Apr 6, 2008)

Wooo I love it! I think it looks awesome. I love when girls have bright colors in their hair.

Theres this girl I always see on the bus and her hair is a bit longer than yours, same sort of pink, with white blonde streaks in it, I totally glance at it all the time, it looks wicked awesome.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Apr 6, 2008)

Holy s***, that girl has pink hair!!! jk, its extraordinary &amp; unique, I loove it!

Plus, it looks really healthy too


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 7, 2008)

I had rainbow colored hair at one point. All striped with blue, pink, yellow, purple and orange. I came out of the office one day and these two painters softly said, "she probably does that for attention." It's funny 'cause 10 min later I passed them again and they were all smiling and saying hello how was I. LOL @ those types of people.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Apr 8, 2008)

oooh very exotic!! i like! the blue &amp; pink is a really deep contrast!


----------



## KatJ (Apr 8, 2008)

THANK YOU EVERYBODY! Ya'll are so sweet. I dont mind the stares, over the last year i have gotten used to it.

Moira - I dont think I've ever heard that before, thanks!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 8, 2008)

ignore ignorance!


----------



## monniej (Apr 8, 2008)

way to rock it mrs. jones!


----------



## Dianergy (Apr 8, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## iLOVEcolors (Apr 9, 2008)

Very nice!!! I want that pink to be my highlights! &lt;33


----------



## KristieTX (Apr 10, 2008)

Looks great! My boss has pink highlights, it looks so cute on her. I have bright red highlights against dark brown and it's my favorite haircolor I've ever had. My best friend actually did it for me, she's a licensed cosmetologist.


----------



## speedy (Apr 10, 2008)

You look great!


----------



## KatJ (Apr 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *iLOVEcolors* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very nice!!! I want that pink to be my highlights! &lt;33 It's Manic Panic "hot, hot pink"


----------



## Darla (Apr 14, 2008)

Kat,

so whats the result of getting your hair color back? does anyone treat you differently?


----------



## heavyheavyhorse (Apr 15, 2008)

how do you manage to that yourself? looks so cool.


----------



## katee (Apr 15, 2008)

I cannot believe you did that yourself! You GO girl !!!! Awesome.


----------



## KatJ (Apr 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Kat,so whats the result of getting your hair color back? does anyone treat you differently?

not really. i just get stared at, a lot, lol. and a lot of people seem to be surprised by the fact that i actually have manners.


Originally Posted by *heavyheavyhorse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how do you manage to that yourself? looks so cool. bleach, bleach, bleach! seriously though, if you have a basic knowledge of haircolor and the desire to do it, it's really easy. i parted out the part i wanted blue and left it alone, put the pink on the rest, and then applied the blue.

Originally Posted by *katee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I cannot believe you did that yourself! You GO girl !!!! Awesome. Aww, thanks!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 22, 2008)

I love your hair!! My sister loves to dye her hair all the time. heres her with red and pink hair. She has literally dyed her hair every color you could think of.


----------



## love2482 (Apr 22, 2008)

It looks cool! I would kill my hair if I tried to do that.

OK, so I'm about to sound like an old lady that doesn't know much about "young people" (LOL) but is that considered "scene" hair??


----------



## scherry (Apr 24, 2008)

Ha, I could totally imagine that happening on base. I can imagine you walking through the commisary and all the people whispering to each other and staring. haha. It looks awesome! I like the little bit of blue too!


----------



## sarahve (Apr 24, 2008)

*It looks awesome! The color looks amazing and so rich, how long did you have to bleach it beforehand to make the colors so vibrant?*


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 24, 2008)

You totally own that color! =)


----------



## KatJ (Apr 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ag10v* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love your hair!! My sister loves to dye her hair all the time. heres her with red and pink hair. She has literally dyed her hair every color you could think of. Very cute! She's lucky, bright red is a hard color to pull off, she does it very well.

Originally Posted by *love2482* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It looks cool! I would kill my hair if I tried to do that. 
OK, so I'm about to sound like an old lady that doesn't know much about "young people" (LOL) but is that considered "scene" hair??

Thanks, I have amazing hair... I've put it through so much since I was 11 years old, and only twice have I ever had noticable damage. As for scene, i dont think so, but I may be wrong. I'm 21 so I dont do the whole "label" thing.


Originally Posted by *scherry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ha, I could totally imagine that happening on base. I can imagine you walking through the commisary and all the people whispering to each other and staring. haha. It looks awesome! I like the little bit of blue too! SERIOUSLY!!!! That is EXACTLY what happens. Every once in awhile a brave person will really quickly say "I really like your hair"


Originally Posted by *sarahve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *It looks awesome! The color looks amazing and so rich, how long did you have to bleach it beforehand to make the colors so vibrant?* Well, my hair is naturally very dark brown, it took 2 rounds of bleach (with 30 vol developer) for around an hour or so a piece. If you check out my profile you can see how light it was before I applied the color.

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You totally own that color! =) Thanks!


----------

